# Croc trapped in tourist area



## News Bot (Jan 23, 2009)

*Published:* 23-Jan-09 05:46 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A LARGE saltwater crocodile has been discovered at a popular tourist attraction in the Northern Territory.

*Read More...*


----------



## James..94 (Jan 25, 2009)

Poor Crocs:cry::cry::cry:
When I was there, there wern't any signs tho:?


----------

